# Stabilink and Traction Warning lights



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

Stabilitrak ( **** spell checker)

My 2012 Cruze eco 6 speed has 155,000 miles on it.

I just had the water pump replaced at the dealer. I have driven the car 500 miles since then and no issues until now.

When I accelerate pressing the pedal more than 70% the car shudders. One time today it happened but the stabilitrak and tracking warning message came up and then the engine warning symbol came on. I am able to drive the car normally but as soon as you out your foot down it shudders.

I disconnected the battery for 20 min, warning light went away but the shuddering is still there.

Any ideas, I'm going to try and replace the negative battery cable and the gas pedal.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Sounds like misfires.
Why don't you do some diagnosis, at least get the Dates read before you shotgun parts


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

I took it to AutoZone and they hooked up the reader. It read #4 misfire. I replaced the spark plugs and the fault is gone. However there is no temperature reading on the radio display which is weird. 

The "faulty" spark plugs were replaced within the last 10k miles. Then it was misfiring too. Could it be the coil pack or negative battery cable?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What did the plugs look like? Perhaps you have an oil consumption issue, or a weak coil.


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

I had the same problem. The solution thrown out there on the forum is to replace the coil pack. My car has over 130(k) miles. That solution did not seem right to me. I put in new NGK Iridium IX plugs and gapped them at 28. I also cleaned up the coil boots and connections and added dialectic grease. No more hesitation. Runs great without stuttering.


----------

